

Ask HN: Can you profit from a browser extension? - kevinburke

I've got an idea for a product and people willing to pay for it, but the only way to implement it is as a browser extension inside Gmail. Is there any way I can I sell the extension? If not, what are some other avenues I could use to make money?`
======
answerly
There was a great session at Google IO about developer success stories within
the Google apps marketplace. It is well worth a watch if you are looking for
ways to make money within Gmail (particularly if your product targets
businesses/business users).

Here is a link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnW_Y9nRiEY>

~~~
kevinburke
Thanks very much!!!

------
EECS
There are several lifestyle _projects_ (ie cashflow) that run solely as a
plugin so yes, it can generate revenue. But most _companies_ often run a
plugin in conjunction with a website. It's rare for a company to be entirely
nothing but a single plugin.

~~~
kevinburke
Agreed - this isn't a business so much as something that could generate cash
on the side.

------
there
sure, secretly track everyone's data and sell it.

------
engtech
unless it's 1998 and the product is a pop-up blocker, no.

